# feed bee experament



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

fresh swarm origin unknown
hived in med super.
rainy day so will move off ladder into out yard.9-13-06
origonal feed bee formula= 1 cup mix 1cup sugar x 1cup of water add until firm ( did'nt use all the water/sugar mix) place on wax paper.
next
mix NEW feed bee as above.
object:
compare new and old feed bee formulas.
will post results as they happen
bob


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

first set back; the swarm didn't stay in the hive.
so on to plan two.
a 5 frame nuc w/swarm that has been working.
will photo frames and install in hive.
bob


----------

